

New Open-Access Computer Graphics Journal - euccastro
http://jcgt.org/

======
euccastro
Via: [http://www.realtimerendering.com/blog/new-open-access-
comput...](http://www.realtimerendering.com/blog/new-open-access-computer-
graphics-journal/)

